# Trick Box



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a trick box

Bj


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Wow bobj3, another very nice project. you do some excellent work!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Mark

Bj  DEX on annoyances.org

http://www.annoyances.org/exec/forum/win2000


----------



## PlayasTeo (Nov 14, 2009)

Excellent work Bob.....I have never seen a box like this.where did you get the plans for it or is it you own design?
Teo


----------



## Trimax (Apr 9, 2009)

thats some excellent work!


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Wow Bob, you have so many freaking tricks up your sleeve!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Teo

Thanks
It's not my own design. I coped it from one I saw on the WWW .if I recall it was from Picks ,no plans just the picture ..

========



PlayasTeo said:


> Excellent work Bob.....I have never seen a box like this.where did you get the plans for it or is it you own design?
> Teo


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Neat box Bj. Wanna give us some idea of the size of the box?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

Thanks 

I don't recall ,I will need to dig in out of the saw dust in the shop,then I will post the size..

======


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

I like it! Put two nickels inside for rattle, then give it to somebody and tell them they are pirate doubloons.  Make 'em work for it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Rob

The one in the post is 2" x 4" x 6" the other one that I did not post is about 6" x 6" x 8" made almost the same way, it holds my dowel jigs 1/4",3/8",and 1/2" one..the type with a handle on them and a turn cam type jig, very quick way to put in dowel pin holes..and always dead on center of the lumber.. 

If you want to see a snapshot of them and it just ask. 



========



rwyoung said:


> I like it! Put two nickels inside for rattle, then give it to somebody and tell them they are pirate doubloons.  Make 'em work for it.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Oh go on then Bob, let's see the other box.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Here's some snapshots of the box plus some other items just for kicks.. some old toys and one new ...

The last two snapshot, is a home shop made wrench for the Craftsman and the PC that have the adjustment ring on them, made out of a old timing belt and some scrap wood stock 

You may say where's the trick to the box that's the trick, you just lift the lid strait up  but it looks like there is no lid..  if done right this one was test box out of MDF and Walnut..


========



Mike Wingate said:


> Oh go on then Bob, let's see the other box.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

That is quite something bobj


----------

